# House and 4 acres for sale in MO



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

House:
85-90yo farm house w/4 bedrooms upstairs incl. most of furniture, 1 bedroom downstairs,fair sized living area, large dining room incl. DR furniture, kitchen and bath in need of remodeling(bought cabinets havent had time to remodel)incl cabinets,new in 2004 12 x 25 office/mudroom w/cement floor, partial basement with bombshelter/tornado shelter its 16' square w/foot thick walls/ceiling air vents and electric,there is w/d hookup but it is separate due to not having time for remodel, also 5yo 100k BTU propane forced air furnace, includes pellet stove. House has been a work in progress, it does need more work but is livable.Has 85% new siding outside, blown-in insulation, front porch roof was replaced Fall 07, new front door and new back door and new in 06 sidewalk to the back door, new electric line from pole to house and house to garage in 2007.House already has 2 phone lines running to it and we have DSL .07-08 heated w/1000gal propane and 2 pallets of pellets.elec bill runs around $150 or less mon, property taxes for 07 were $399. city water, rural mail delivery and w/in 20mi of large town with wal-mart, or w/in 5mi of small town with amenities. 

Barn:
Huge old Amish built peg barn,with tin over shaker roof, currently has 1 double horse stall and 3-9x14 stalls and feed/tack room w/cement floor in main part of barn w/11 wide aisle, also has 15x30 lean-to off the North side of barn, loft holds 1000+ bales of hay, barn does need work but is usable.There has been work done to the inside and it has 2 new stall fronts w/sliding doors. Will also include hay mans phone number.

Storage Shed:
appx. 10x12 shed with wood floor and 10x12 lean-to that opens up into horse paddock.

Chicken House:
Used to be 1 car garage, divided in half, a door on each end and a window in each side, its appx. 12x16, 2 separate pens with one opening up into large pen completely enclosed in 1/2" chicken wire that includes a 4x8 rabbit hutch that has been used to raise chicks, includes nest box and can include 11 buff orpingtons, 6 peafowl and 2 mini rabbits.

Garage:
Used to be chicken house, 24x24 with electricity, and new in 06 cement floor,1 side door and 1 sliding door.Can park full size truck inside.

Acreage:
Includes 4 acres, this is nearly all flat ground,we have fenced nearly 90% with 3 strands of smooth wire and electric fencing topped with black tape,I dont think there is any barbed wire left, most of the corners have 3 boards and all are painted black,there is 1 large pasture about at least an acre has mixed native grass, 1- 1/2 acre paddock we have planted with bluegrass and brome and 1 mid size paddock that almost all drylot, there is an old apple tree that produces huge red apples, a plum tree that has just started to produce,a crab apple and a maple, there are a couple willows and a couple I dont knows and several trees in the East fence line otherwise not many trees on this old homestead. Yard has been kept mowed, some landscaping, a small rose garden around an old cistern, a yard light and a graveled circle driveway.

photos shortly...

located in far SW corner of Livingston Co, 65mi NE of Kansas City
asking $51,500 
if interested call Randy 816*694*7136


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

any pics or links?
tom


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Move this to KY or WV and Im buying it *sigh*

All that and DSL too....my dream home lol


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry will have to wait till the fog clears this morning and I will get some new pics


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Would love to see some pictures too. 

How's the fishing around there? Any good public spots close by?


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hubby says fishing is really good lots of catfish,bass,not too far from Grand River, and Shoal creek is about a mile away.
I havent gotten the grass mowed this week yet so please forgive me,I do most of the upkeep by myself as my husband is gone a lot on the truck, and I have just been super busy working my end of the business.

Hope this link works:
http://s204.photobucket.com/albums/bb308/whisper05_photo/5BR house in MO forsale/


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

sent u a pm
tom


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

Still available, we are moving in the Spring of 2009 to our new place, if interested please contact my husband Randy 816-694-7136 that is his cell, I have added a couple new pics. No longer have chickens or peafowl but still have bunnies.
Reduced to $49,995


----------



## SarahJ (Oct 23, 2008)

About how far do you think the house is from St. Louis?


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

254 miles from St.Louis, 65 miles NE of Kansas City, 70 miles East of St Joseph


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

Update: we just remodeled Kitchen as of 10/25/08 with pics to come shortly to photobucket.


----------



## SarahJ (Oct 23, 2008)

MAN! I WISH it were closer! This is exactly what we are looking for.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

wish it was in pa. ~ lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Wish I had money..


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

I have added more pics to photobucket, 76 in all

http://s204.photobucket.com/albums/bb308/whisper05_photo/5BR house in MO forsale/

Thanks for looking


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Ditto harvestgirl! Right up our alley and for the right price too! Need to find something that nice in our area that doesn't get sold out from under us and isn't sliding off its foundation. Beautiful house! Hope it sells quick for you!

Jessie


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

We have decided to keep it and buy a few more acres, so our house is no longer for sale, thank all for looking.


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hubby changed his mind,says we need to move closer to his family due to their health, no financing,no trades,offers considered,serious inquiries only please,we do have it listed with United Country Realty as well here is a link to our ad:
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/reo/1080908785.html


----------



## majestiq2003 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sold!!!


----------

